# 10 Commandments - Luther Catechism



## New wine skin (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone know why Luther doesnt list the 10 commandments the same as the WCF? Commandment 2 shows as don't take the name of the Lord in vain, rather than don't create any graven images. Commandment 10 on the WCF is split into commandment 9 & 10 in Luther's Catechism. 

????


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 10, 2006)

That "order" Luther took over unchanged from Rome's order. The Reformed church adopted the older, "Jewish" order, as being the natural and Hebraic sense. And so the difference remains today.

And naturally, the Lutherans do not in consequence despise images (although they do not, as a rule, use them with the same devotion as Rome does, as "spiritual aids" in worship--except maybe for the crucifix).


----------



## New wine skin (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info Rev Buchanan. I was doing a comparative study on Sabbath views and came across that variance and had never noticed it before.


----------

